# Rockler drill press milling vise



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Does anyone own one of these? (Page 57 in the spring II 2006 catalog, item number 20259.) reg price $79.99 US on sale $69.99 (free shipping on orders over $75) It has me tempted but I haven't been shopping for one so I have no idea if this is a good buy or not or how well it is made... 

So if you have one tell us about it, if you have someone elses (same general price point) tell us about it.

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a note from a old tool and die maker.
The vise is just one part you need a good drive head as well.
Most Drill Press can't take it on and do a good job.
They are made to go up and down and stay in plum.
I have 2 cross milling vises I use from time to time 4" and a 6" on wood but the drill press quil must be locked as high as it will go inside the drill press.
It's because the way the bearing are setup on a drill press.
You can get a so so job done with a drill press but some woods are hard as steel some times and they will let it move off center most of the time.
You would be best off to find a old mill and set it up for wood working,some come with tooling that you can use and setup quick for woodworking.
I did pickup a small one (mill ) from Harbor Freight that was just right for small jobs and it came with a milling vise but the height thing came in to play on some jobs.

The one you are looking at to buy looks a bit light.
Machinist Vise
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?uuid=1ADE8E2E-6291-F43B-2C583D980F3C359B&page=11173&filter=20259
You may want to check out eBay and Harbor Freight for one.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=47158
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=44991
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=32997

Just my 2 cents.
Bj


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey some good thoughts here..... Thanks!

I worked in a small machine shop many years ago... well before they went to NC machines and I do know about the much higher standards those type of machines have. I even managed to do a bit of wood working on a milling machine....... but I have a garage full of tools and as much as I would love to have even a small mill I have no room and no funds for such an investment (the down side of retirement).

I do have a non-standard drill press and router bit holder (drill press type chucks are not designed for side to side pressures that routing requires). It has two main bearings and they are designed for both thrust and lateral support..... so I could do some simple projects using that (rpm limited to 5200rpm). However my intent is to use this with my overarm router. The limiting factor here might be how fast I can crank the vise so it doesn't burn or worse wreck the bits. If that becomes the problem I will again have to look at the drill press to solve that problem....

Anyway I still need to get some x-y type vise to play with and see if any of my ideas would play out. I will keep the one from HF in mind.

It is nice to know that we have yet another tool and die maker here.... My brother did that for about 25 years or so... it is really a skill and artform.

Thanks for the input.

Ed


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Ed,

I've used the next size up vise from palmgren http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...4411147?_encoding=UTF8&s=hi&v=glance&n=228013 and can honestly say its worth every penny. Only limit on these guys is jaw capacity unless you really want to break the bank.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Ed
Just a add on note...
I did find a use Sears Router Crafter that works great for the X-Y jobs.
I took off the small Craftsman router that it came with and put a Roto Tool on it with a speed control ,it works great for many jobs.
I did got it on ebay for 40.oo bucks plus 21.oo for shipping.
It will do a slot .375" x 18.5" long in the X-Y or copy any patten under the guide point.
I just did a small job that I needed 2 slots .312" x 12.0" long with a space of .125" from one slot to the other and it did a great job on that one.
I did try it on the router table b/4 I used the Sears crafter tool but it snap the slot.
But is does have a big foot print 34" x 36" base thats on my work table.
I guess I could put in a flat bottom draw under the bench and just pull it out when I need it.(or on a computer pull out/snap up fixture that I found at a garage sale for 10.oo bucks) I guess I just gave myself a new job  hahahahaha

If you would like to see a snapshot of the tool let me know and I will post one.

Have a good one
Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

*snapshots*

Hi Ed
Here are some snapshots, just for kicks.. 
Hope it helps,I called it a Router Crafter,but it's called a Router Recreator, made by Sears.

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed
Here's a link to the manual.
Sears Router Recreator
Manual is in the PDF format.
http://www.nacresky.com/lad/projects/ww/recreator-manual.pdf
It's shows how to use the tool and what you can do with it.
But I did add some items to the tool that Sears forgot about.
see snapshots.(travel control for one)

Bj


----------



## Jack Framboise (Aug 31, 2011)

Thought that this site on the drill press vise might help.
Palmgren usually make the sturdiest vises for a drill press.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Sears Router Recreator/Manual
Sears Craftsman Router Recreator 113.251890 Own. Manual | eBay

I have a PDF one on my HD but it's to big to post (17.5MB )and it's free, but over the max size for the forum, Mark was going the fix that but no luck so far.


====


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

reible said:


> Does anyone own one of these? (Page 57 in the spring II 2006 catalog, item number 20259.) reg price $79.99 US on sale $69.99 (free shipping on orders over $75) It has me tempted but I haven't been shopping for one so I have no idea if this is a good buy or not or how well it is made...
> 
> So if you have one tell us about it, if you have someone elses (same general price point) tell us about it.
> 
> ...


I only have the July 2011 Rockler catalogue which doesn't show a milling vise. I'm not sure if you refer to one like this, or a cross vise. If the latter and it's made in China, unless there has been vast improvements in the manufacture of the cross vises in the last few years, I'd avoid them like the plague. I bought one some years ago and it had so much play when changing direction as to be useless for milling. I only used it as a drilling vise for wood and gave it away to a friend when I bought this mill/drill with a substantial XY table.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

You should check out the new ones they have out now 

This is a low price one but it's well made
Milling Vise - 5" Drill Press Milling Vise

=====



harrysin said:


> I only have the July 2011 Rockler catalogue which doesn't show a milling vise. I'm not sure if you refer to one like this, or a cross vise. If the latter and it's made in China, unless there has been vast improvements in the manufacture of the cross vises in the last few years, I'd avoid them like the plague. I bought one some years ago and it had so much play when changing direction as to be useless for milling. I only used it as a drilling vise for wood and gave it away to a friend when I bought this mill/drill with a substantial XY table.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"So if you have one tell us about it, if you have someone elses (same general price point) tell us about it."

Whilst these vises have their place, in my view, they're not much good for close order drilling. So, I made a fence that is infinitely adjustable, has stops left & right (right one not shown) and for in/out (not shown). And to take care of the 12 freedoms of work piece slip/slide/up/down & its 3 rotational components there are toggles that keep the work isolated. Front  and back views.
Can drill to a mil (.001") with this setup. May do you little good but it does explain a real alternative that works.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pat

I work with wood most of the time and I don't need the .001 thing, most of the time and I use a Bob R. rubber ruler, with just a little pull on the ruler it's dead on.. 

====



Quillman said:


> "So if you have one tell us about it, if you have someone elses (same general price point) tell us about it."
> 
> Whilst these vises have their place, in my view, they're not much good for close order drilling. So, I made a fence that is infinitely adjustable, has stops left & right (right one not shown) and for in/out (not shown). And to take care of the 12 freedoms of work piece slip/slide/up/down & its 3 rotational components there are toggles that keep the work isolated. Front  and back views.
> Can drill to a mil (.001") with this setup. May do you little good but it does explain a real alternative that works.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> You should check out the new ones they have out now
> 
> ...


Well Bob, so far as looks go it's a HUGE improvement to the one that I had. Have you actually had your hands on one, if so, is it free from play? The price is too good to believe that it could be as precision as advertised.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

No I don't have one but a mate got one and I played with it a bit I still have of two of the older ones, the new one is like night and day..it's not a 800.oo dollar mill vice but it's good for the price..

======



harrysin said:


> Well Bob, so far as looks go it's a HUGE improvement to the one that I had. Have you actually had your hands on one, if so, is it free from play? The price is too good to believe that it could be as precision as advertised.


----------



## brucenelson (Jan 7, 2012)

reible said:


> Does anyone own one of these? (Page 57 in the spring II 2006 catalog, item number 20259.) reg price $79.99 US on sale $69.99 (free shipping on orders over $75) It has me tempted but I haven't been shopping for one so I have no idea if this is a good buy or not or how well it is made...
> 
> So if you have one tell us about it, if you have someone elses (same general price point) tell us about it.
> 
> ...


This is a piece of crap and I would avoid it like the plague. I bought one and I regret it.


----------

